# New book: How to Introduce the Psalter into Congregational Worship



## NaphtaliPress (May 28, 2011)

Dr. Joel Beeke-- "_The Joy of Rediscovering God's Hymnbook_ is a 101 primer on the 'how to' and the benefits of psalm singing. Frank Smith's little book assists the church in understanding the history, principles, and possibilities for growing its psalm-singing commitment."

*The Joy of Rediscovering God’s Hymnbook: How to Introduce the Psalter into Congregational Worship* 

Presbyterian Scholars Press, a division of Presbyterian International News Service, is pleased to announce the publication of _The Joy of Rediscovering God’s Hymnbook: How to Introduce the Psalter into Congregational Worship_. Written by Dr. Frank J. Smith, the book is designed to give practical advice to congregations on how to implement the singing of the 150 Psalms in public worship. 

The book retails for $4.99 (with no charge for shipping and handling). Quantity discounts are also available.

For further information, or to order the book, contact Presbyterian Scholars Press, 5830 Millstone Drive, Cumming, Georgia 30028; phone: 770-241-3946; email: [email protected].

"This is not a book advocating exclusive psalmody per se, but rather a how-to manual."

Presbyterian Scholars Press


----------



## discipulo (May 28, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Dr. Joel Beeke-- "_The Joy of Rediscovering God's Hymnbook_ is a 101 primer on the 'how to' and the benefits of psalm singing. Frank Smith's little book assists the church in understanding the history, principles, and possibilities for growing its psalm-singing commitment."
> 
> *The Joy of Rediscovering God’s Hymnbook: How to Introduce the Psalter into Congregational Worship*
> 
> ...



Thank you Chris, my opinion is not very relevant or informed, but it seems to me this is Book is a very positive - pro-active - resource and very likely the best possible approach to Reform the Church.

May the Lord of the Church grant that these books will reach as many consistories and sessions as possible. As even the price is attractive


----------

